# Ruby Red Spilo Max Size



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Can someone tell the maximum size for a Ruby Red Spilo and are they generally aggressive?


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

Given they have a good space, ideally you would like to have a 75g for life. But others say it can be done in a 40g breeder size tank. From what ive seen, they can reach sizes of up to 7-8", although it may take years if you purchase him at 2-3in. I would start with a 4-5in RRS, and he should max out with in 2 years. Generally they are aggressive but you should always check the fish out in person as personalities can vary from any species of piranha.


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Someone in my area is selling a 6.5" RRS which I am thinking of buying. He would be in a 55 by himself. I was kind of hoping he would get bigger.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

sledge760 said:


> Can someone tell the maximum size for a Ruby Red Spilo and are they generally aggressive?


Wild caught Max around 12 inches.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know how big they grow but Damn mine is growing so slow.


----------



## Ontario.P.keeper (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha if u want something that will grow fast rbp is the way mine grew almost two inches in the month and a half I've had em


----------

